# sleeping habits - please help need urgent advice



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

following on from last post, raphael's habits are all over the place. he is wakeful and restless from 5 or 6 to about 9 in the morning, have tried lying him next to me, feeding him a bottle.... takes a while to go down at night usually around 8. hardly sleeps during the day, probably around 3-4 is much more wakeful but sometimes happy to just look around. he is feeding well although it is taking longer and have been told it should take no more than 30 minutes incl burping whereas its taking up to an hour sometimes and he sometimes falls asleep. do you think i need to get a bigger teat? he is on a NUK first choice medium. not sure what to do about his sleeping? its so unpredictable during the day and i am not able to rest.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How are things going?

The next sized NUK teat will be too much for him as the hole is rather big and is normally used when giving thickening medicines in milk. 

Some baby's don't always sleep that well during the day. Is there any way you could try and steer him towards a certain time of the day to have a sleep? This can take a few weeks to sort out.

Have you tried speaking to your HV re the sleeping and feeding? She will beable to give you one on one support plus see how Rahael is during the day and again offer direct advice.

Let me know how you get on

Jxx


----------

